# A moment of silence



## bassboy (Feb 17, 2002)

In about 5 hours, it will be the 1 year anniversary of the awful events that happenedin New York, the Pentagon, and Pennsylvania. I am not the most religious man, but I would like for everyone to take a moment and grab your closest friend or relative, and thank God for being alive and to also pray for those who lost their lives last September 11th, and if you were or know someone who was affected directly, please let them know that they are in your/our prayers, and that their loved ones will not be forgotten. And lets, have a moment of silence today whenever you get a chance. God bless those who lost their lives and God bless America!


----------



## IsraelGT (Dec 25, 2001)

*Re: A moment of silence (bassboy)*









So sad....








This is from a car forum in Israel today, now I know you don't know hebrew but look at the candles and flags:
http://www.ynet.co.il/home/1,7340,L-889-280-2021305,00.html



[Modified by IsraelGT, 8:49 AM 9-11-2002]


----------



## VWteknik (Dec 16, 2001)

*Re: A moment of silence (bassboy)*

quote:[HR][/HR]...God bless those who lost their lives and God bless America! [HR][/HR]​ http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## NerfBall (Dec 20, 2001)

*Re: A moment of silence (bassboy)*

*"Those who cannot remember the past are condemmed to repeat it."* - George Santayana (1863-1952)
Let's not forget what happened a year ago today...


----------



## vdubbed81 (Dec 14, 2000)

*Re: A moment of silence (NerfBall)*


----------



## VwG60Kid (Jan 27, 2000)

*Re: A moment of silence (NerfBall)*


----------



## VwG60Kid (Jan 27, 2000)

*Re: A moment of silence (germanrox)*

--- edit: it directly affected me... and as someone who suffered a loss of ppl dear to me and someone who has kept there mouth shut about the whole event for the most part... i feel i have the right to acknoledge those who lost their lives... i will not wallow in pity and sorrow... my actions today will be to take moment of silence to reflect and to stop by a church and say a few prayers.. beyond that... i would choose to forget if i could


[Modified by VwG60Kid, 4:52 AM 9-11-2002]


----------



## NerfBall (Dec 20, 2001)

*Re: A moment of silence (germanrox)*

HOBOKEN, NJ—In what threatens to be an annual ritual, Rob Bachman, born Sept. 11, 1973, braced himself Tuesday for yet another birthday ruined by the Sept. 11 terrorist attacks.
"My birthday's gonna suck for the rest of my life," Bachman said on the eve of his 29th birthday. "Every year, I'm going to want to go out and have fun, but it's always going to be inappropriate in light of the meaning of this most tragic of days."
Added Bachman: "Man, there's nothing quite like hitting the bars on the anniversary of the worst act of terrorism ever perpetrated on U.S. soil."
Though Bachman will try to enjoy his "special day" as best he can, he said he is not looking forward to the muted, somber acknowledgements he will receive from others.
"Last week, there was a lunchtime office party for [coworker] Matt [Quigle], complete with cake and decorations, because, of course, nobody cringes when you say your birthday is Sept. 5," Bachman said. "Already this week, Dina the receptionist, who lost a cousin in the attacks, looks like she's going to cry at any second. If they do recognize my birthday at all, I'm sure it'll be in some tasteful, appropriate way, without music or streamers or anything like that."
"If I try to have a good time, I look like this shallow, selfish jerk who's oblivious to what's going on in the world," Bachman continued. "Still, Sept. 11 is the only birthday I have, and it'd be nice if I were allowed to have fun."
As of press time, Bachman's efforts to gather friends and coworkers for the evening have been unsuccessful. Most of his e-mails and voicemail messages have gone unreturned, while those friends who have responded have politely declined, offering subdued birthday wishes.
"When I invited my friends a few weeks before, I distinctly avoided mentioning the date and just said people were getting together for my birthday on Wednesday," Bachman said. "Of course, once people realized what day it was, they all bowed out. Now that I think of it, I probably would've done the same thing."
If he is unable to assemble a group of friends, Bachman said he may just spend the evening at home alone.
"Maybe I'll just chill out and watch a movie," Bachman said. "But I know that as soon as I turn on the TV, I'm going to get hit with one of the wall-to-wall specials on the attacks, and it's going to make watching Shallow Hal or some other ******** puff movie seem way too depressing."
Though Bachman's friends are hesitant to engage in any sort of revelry on Sept. 11, they sympathize with his plight.
"I really feel bad for him," said Danielle Cimino, Bachman's longtime friend. "Some of his friends don't want to go out because they're afraid of some big follow-up attack. The rest just want to be alone that night. I was going to take it on myself to go out and make sure he has a good time, but I don't particularly want to go out, either."
Given the historical magnitude of the Sept. 11 attacks, Bachman said he doesn't hold out much hope for future birthdays, either.
"It's probably going to be at least 10 years before I can get back to celebrating like a normal person." Bachman said. "Then again, that 10th anniversary of the attacks should be a pretty big deal, too. fudge."















Copyright 2002, Onion, Inc


----------



## TooLow2.0T (Oct 8, 2001)

*Re: A moment of silence (germanrox)*

Without being so harsh, and while acknowledging the events of last year at this time were horrible, I'm going to have to agree with *germanrox*. I mean really people, lets not forget it, but why dwell on it? I feel like the terrorists that did this have won in a way because they managed to change the way a lot of Americans think. I just don't think I can hear the words "September 11th" anymore or I will scream. I won't be looking at any media until Thursday for sure.


----------



## Mikedav (Jul 26, 2002)

*Re: A moment of silence (TooLow1.8T)*

I didnt want to be the first to say something on this...and its to complex for me to make a comment on a forum, so Im gonna watch and see how it develops.


----------



## germanrox (Mar 30, 2001)

*Re: A moment of silence (TooLow1.8T)*

I appreciate the agreement. 
I received that in an email and after being totally saturated with 911 this 911 that, enough was enough. Yes it was a very *bad* thing that happened, but I'm sorry people need to start moving on. It's amazing how we have the best intellegience in the world, but no one has a problem with the US going out and bombing anywhere we feel terrorism is. What about the innocent lives that are being lost by US hands too?


----------



## matt007 (May 15, 2001)

*Re: A moment of silence (Mikedav)*

I'm sorry if this may sound insensitive, but we really need to get used to this
The bombings last year might be just a fraction of the deaths we have from future attacks
These terrorists hate us Jews, they hate Christianity, they hate how the US supports Israel, etc.
Political conflict doesn't end without death or compromise, and these people _don't_ compromise
Its not going to get better until after it gets worse
If anything, don't look down and mourn, look up and brace for the inevitable next attack


[Modified by matt007, 3:15 AM 9-11-2002]


----------



## Mikedav (Jul 26, 2002)

*Re: A moment of silence (matt007)*

quote:[HR][/HR]I'm sorry if this may sound insensitive  It doesnt, just sensible, but we really need to get used to this the rest of the world has been suffering from such terrorist attacks for 30 years, i agree The bombings last year might be just a fraction of the deaths we have from future attacks Possibly but lets hope not These terrorists hate us Jews, they hate Christianity, they hate how the US supports Israel, etc. A lot of people dont agree with this, and this isnt why the attack happened. Although only those who did it truly know, the atack was more to do with America focing its views on other nations and the capitalist world that they feel leaves them behind. Id like to add that I personally am also against the US support of Israel, they are just as in the wrong as the Palestinians
Political conflict doesn't end without death or compromise, and these people _don't_ compromise
Its not going to get better until after it gets worse
If anything, don't look down and mourn, look up and brace for the inevitable I would say more stand up and DONT LET THEM WIN. By letting it affect your daily life you are letting them win to my mind...[HR][/HR]​

[Modified by Mikedav, 11:20 AM 9-11-2002]


----------



## Surf Green (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: A moment of silence (NerfBall)*

quote:[HR][/HR]*"Those who cannot remember the past are condemmed to repeat it."* - George Santayana (1863-1952) [HR][/HR]​I remember what Tommie D******* said in the past. (Although he seems to have convieniently forgotten...)
Let's hope the residents of South Dakota don't make us repeat the mistakes by re-electing him.


----------



## capicuuu (Oct 10, 2000)

*Re: A moment of silence (Surf Green)*

Damn, This post is in every forum!!! 
For that, http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
To take the time to put this message in every forum shows where your heart is. As for me, I will be holding a moment of silence in 16 minutes here at work, as will most of NY with us. I wonder how it will be in the subway and streets of NY which are never quiet.


----------



## kenny301 (Aug 30, 2001)

*Re: A moment of silence (germanrox)*

quote:[HR][/HR]
Shut up. Shut up. Shut up. Shut up. 
Yes, you.
The one with the "Some gave all, all gave some" bumper sticker.
The one with the lapel flag pin. 
The one who complains that the money isn't enough and the public's 
memory is too short.
The one who thinks her loss entitles her to a direct line to every 
reporter and politician in the country.
Look at me when I'm talking to you.
SHUT UP.
Go back to Arden Heights or Middletown or whatever other area you've 
helped overdevelop with your townhouses made of cheap materials, and 
shut up. 
Shut up, and get on with your lives.
Shut up, and take the money.
Shut up, and spare those of us in the NYC area from your continued 
attention-**** routine. 
Shut up. Callate. Ferme-la. Halt dein Maul. Fique quieto. Hou je 
bek. Chup raho. Urusai kono bakayaro.
Did you get that?
Come September 11, I'm doing what all smart Americans are doing: 
leaving 
the country for a week. As much I enjoy mocking shallow 
sentimentality, 
I'd rather spend my time in a country that won't be wallowing in 
self-pity and whose citizens won't agonize over knocking back a few 
during happy hour because, like, we can't be happy in light of the 
unimaginable pain so few of us directly experienced. 
I've given up on the newspapers until I return. One can read only so 
many self-absorbed tales of those who have the awful luck of being born 
on a day that no one will care much about in 50 years. Does anyone 
fret 
over being born on the day Pearl Harbor was attacked? Does anyone even 
know when that is?
"Sept. 11, that date, will live in people's hearts and minds for 
generations just as the date Dec. 7 will never be forgotten even by 
people who were not alive when it happened," NY's Governor Pataki said. 
This is going to make shriveled old men with purple hearts cry, but 
I've 
forgotten December 7. If someone told me that the date was December 7, 
I'd have no conscious realization of the date's significance. If 
someone kept poking at me -- "Today is December SEVENTH, DECEMBER 
SEVENTH" -- I'd guess it eventually, but the date has no special 
meaning 
for me. And I suspect there are a lot of Americans for whom September 
11 will be just another day. 
One hopes that the memorial circle jerk will cease after this year, but 
when teenaged rape victims think nothing of exploiting their violated 
snatches for free clothes and a tumble with Connie Chung, I suspect 
we're in it for the long haul. Keep your fingers crossed for low 
ratings.

[Modified by germanrox, 2:26 AM 9-11-2002][HR][/HR]​
agreed. im not leaving the country, but my life is going on just has it has. i am going to college, than to work. sure, i may talk to people about what happened today. im not going to roll in self pity. if anything else i think sept 11th is going to turn into a "money making" holiday. look how companys have capitolised on the whole patriotic thing. THAT is what makes me sick. people think this country has changed. why? i dont think it has. we still have greedy corperations, people starving to death on the streets, drugs, and just about anything else that was bad still exists in this country. the difference now? every soccer mom has a window flag on her suv, and a lot of houses have american flags. i hope i didn't offend anyone. don't get me wrong. its sad what happend a year ago today. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## 20v GTI Guy (Aug 20, 2001)

*Re: A moment of silence (germanrox)*

quote:[HR][/HR]I appreciate the agreement. 
I received that in an email and after being totally saturated with 911 this 911 that, enough was enough. Yes it was a very *bad* thing that happened, but I'm sorry people need to start moving on. It's amazing how we have the best intellegience in the world, but no one has a problem with the US going out and bombing anywhere we feel terrorism is. What about the innocent lives that are being lost by US hands too? [HR][/HR]​I'll decide when I need to move on. It's not now. And how dare you compare the attacks from 9/11 to our war on terrorism!!!!!







What in the hell is wrong with you??? And how can people agree with this guy?


----------



## bassboy (Feb 17, 2002)

*Re: A moment of silence (capicuuu)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Damn, This post is in every forum!!! 
For that, http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
To take the time to put this message in every forum shows where your heart is. As for me, I will be holding a moment of silence in 16 minutes here at work, as will most of NY with us. I wonder how it will be in the subway and streets of NY which are never quiet. [HR][/HR]​
Thanks, I glad that this got through to everyone, I just wish that when they deleted them all that they would have added the other posts to this one.


----------



## angrydave (Oct 29, 2001)

*Re: A moment of silence (germanrox)*

This is a free country, you are free to say what you like, and I have spent most of my adult life in a green uniform defending your right to do that. That being said, if I could find you right now...
Do you have any idea the anguish of the people whose mothers, fathers, daughters, husbands, wives or any one were lost in this pathetic attack feel? Do you feel put out that you have to suffer yet another attack on your psyche by viewing the coverage on CNN? clearly you have no idea what real pain is. You have no understanding of the depth of anger, and pain that this generated in America as a whole. 
You are concerned with the "innocent lives lost at the hands of Americans". These innocent people who are more than willing to beat you half to death because you shaved your beard too short? Or kill a woman because she was seen without a veil? 
I didnt lose a single close relation in the Sept 11th attacks, but my heart aches akin to losing my 3000 closest relatives. The 343 firefighters who lost their lives saving others. The 23 NYPD officers doing the same. How about the little girl who was "very excited to be taking a trip to New York." 3 Yrs old, died in the aircraft that hit the south tower. 
I have an 18 month old daughter, and I will do whatever it takes to ensure that she doesnt grow up in a world where some POS may fly an airplane into the building she works in. Engaging combatants is one thing, the soldiers that died in the Pentagon, while certainly not expecting to be in imminent danger, were still soldiers. As a soldier, our lives are on hold, and we accept the dangers, and possibility of death. The people working in the WTC made no such statements. They got up, and went to work one day. 
I am so furious at the simple patheticity you display, that I don't think I can even coherently finish this statement. Perhaps I will think on it for a while, and further develop it when my emotions are somewhat calmed.
I hope you never, ever experience enough pain to understnad this.


----------



## germanrox (Mar 30, 2001)

*Re: A moment of silence (angrydave)*

quote:[HR][/HR]This is a free country, you are free to say what you like, and I have spent most of my adult life in a green uniform defending your right to do that. That being said, if I could find you right now...[HR][/HR]​You would what? Give me a stern talking to? Make me feel uncomfortable? Or are you implying something more. Are you meaning you would physically harm me if you found me right now? 
Wouldn't that make you yourself a Terrorist http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
I have respect for those in the military, but I don't have respect for those who wish to do harm to fellow americans because they do not have the same belief on a touchy subject.
And as much as I do not like the teachings of the Koran or their beliefs, I do not feel the need to judge them. Every country has extremests, weather it be the NRA, a foreign Mafia or religious/political terrorists. You can not take revenge out on innocent lives for the acts of a few extremests. 
I will never forget that this country was founded on rapeing, pillaging and plundering the Native Americans of their food source, beliefs, land, and humanity.


----------



## angrydave (Oct 29, 2001)

*Re: A moment of silence (germanrox)*

Ooooh wow, are you ever confused. Drive on man, drive on.
Dave


----------



## BgBmprBam (Jul 24, 2002)

*Re: A moment of silence (germanrox)*

Every country has extremests, weather it be the NRA, a foreign Mafia or religious/political terrorists. You can not take revenge out on innocent lives for the acts of a few extremests. 
I will never forget that this country was founded on rapeing, pillaging and plundering the Native Americans of their food source, beliefs, land, and humanity.







[/QUOTE] so your saying its ok for a few extremests to take the lives of many innocent people. please people...its only been a year..people still cry everyday because their father mother or dad or mom arent alive anymore. show some heart. would you happen to be native american...cause if your not who are you to say anything about that..if you are more power to you.


----------



## germanrox (Mar 30, 2001)

*Re: A moment of silence (BgBmprBam)*

I am *not* saying it is ok for that to happen. But I also do not feel it is right for us to go over and bomb the hell out of everything (innocent or not) just because our "best intellegience in the world" can not locate one man.


----------



## SpeedyNSLR (Jul 11, 2001)

*Re: A moment of silence (germanrox)*

germanrox, do you live in America? If so get out. We dont need people like you here. So are you saying after we got attacked we should have done nothing? We did what we should have, bombed the heck out of the Taliban who was harboring al-Queda. We didn't bomb the Afghan people, we got rid of their oppressive "government". As for not being able to locate bin Laden, how are you so sure he isnt dead. We havent heard from him in months, he could be dead.


----------



## germanrox (Mar 30, 2001)

*Re: A moment of silence (SpeedyNSLR)*

And who are you to judge me? What are people like me? People who work 48hr weeks and pay their taxes in a timely manner? If you're judging how you _know me_ by a few posts you've seen on vortex, then haha to you







Why aren't we also bombing Saudi Arabia? I mean, 15 of the terrorists on the plane WERE of Saudi origon. C'mon, quit playing the speculation game too. He's not dead till we see a body. For all we know he's planning a huge worldwide internet failure to hit on April 11, the "information crisis of 411" I'm just like any other person here, I want proof, that's all.


----------



## BgBmprBam (Jul 24, 2002)

*Re: A moment of silence (germanrox)*

i want proof dragging from the back of my corrado while im runnin a 12sec 1/4


----------



## LangsamKafer (Jul 17, 2001)

*Re: A moment of silence (germanrox)*

A reminder to all... This forum is for a remembrance of what happened last year, the loved ones lost, and encouragement to continue on stronger than before.
It is *not* and not about revenge, going to war, making jokes, or telling people you are fed up with it. 
While we can all agree to some degree about the sickening commercialism, fair-weather-patriotism, and need for a solution to the problem. We understand and feel some of the disgust. But today, here, now, in this forum... its not the place to vent about it.
If that's all you have to add, please refrain from posting here. 
Thanks.


----------

